# Getting a New Doe Kid!! - Pics Added!!



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Well, I switched my deposit at Poppy Patch for a doe kid from Marilyn Monroe. . . . I was waiting to decide on which buckling (from Marilyn or Sunshine) and Marilyn kids with triplet does!! Stinker! :roll: Anywho, I want to keep Royal Blue around for at least another year - so, figured I had better switch my deposit to a doe. I have not a clue what she looks like and not even an idea which one I'll be getting as Poppy Patch plans to retain one. So, we'll see!  I would ask Shannon but their farm was totally flooded, so I'll wait until she gets things settled.

I'll hopefully be picking her up on the 19th. She's a bottle-baby, I think. . . . 

Anywho, just thought I'd share!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Getting a New Doe Kid!!*

Congrats! I just love Royal Blue...he's very handsome. Can't wait for pics!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Getting a New Doe Kid!!*



> I just love Royal Blue...he's very handsome.


Oh, gee. Thanks! I just love him too.  He's my stinky baby. :greengrin:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Getting a New Doe Kid!!*

Congrats :stars:

as soon as you get pics, make sure to post them!!!


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: Getting a New Doe Kid!!*

Yippee! She sounds wonderful... can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Getting a New Doe Kid!!*

Congrats! That's neat...can't wait to see pics!! :stars:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Getting a New Doe Kid!!*

Congratulations!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Getting a New Doe Kid!!*

Well, I met her today!!! And she is A-DOE-rable!!!! So, so, so stinkin' cute!! I'm in love with her.  We were at Poppy Patch for at least two+ hours, saw all her goats, this doe's sire too (handsome, small boy!) Her dam is absolutely beautiful! Those pics on her website do not do her justice at all, she is so much more beautiful. Shannon milked her a little, so I could see how quickly she milked, very fast, large orifices. Her udder is awesome! Much more capacity than her last freshening, awesome medial, smooth fore, just in general beautiful! Anywho, so I am hoping, hoping, hoping my girl gets her dam's udder!

Anyways, the baby doe is swiss-marked, so cute. Bottle-baby so is very friendly and curious about you. Hopefully will be getting her within the month. No pics, forgot my camera. :sigh: She looks quite a bit like her dad, I suppose.

Anyways, just had to share my excitement!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Getting a New Doe Kid!!*

Congrats!!! I am really happy for you! :stars: Can't wait to see pics when you get her home!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Getting a New Doe Kid!!*

I got some pics of my new girl! Shannon sent them to me today. She is soooo cute!! I LOVE her! 

Got her pedigree up on our website, she's at the bottom of this page: http://www.capriola.webs.com/juniordoes2.htm

Here she is!
























Those spots on her face are just plain ol' spots, right? Her paternal grand-dam is moonspotted and her sire might be. :shrug:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Oh, I forgot to add that her name is "Centerfold." Following the "Playboy" theme. But I am going to pretend that it is a centerfold for a goatie magazine, nothing nasty.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Shes beautiful! I Love her color. :thumbup:


----------



## mnspinner (Aug 13, 2008)

That's a real nice looking kid! I have always loved the sundgau coloring. Congrats!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh wow, beautful girl. You must be so excited to have her. Gorgeous markings too!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks! I am SO excited! Words cannot express how excited I am!!  She's even prettier in person too.  Her dam's udder was so much nicer than those pics. And it more than doubled in size from her 2nd freshening, so I am really hoping for an awesome udder on my girl. 

She'll be going to at least one show this year in June.


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

Wow what a gorgeous doeling! No wonder you are so excited... Congrats!!! :stars: 

I don't think her facial spots are moon spots though, they are typical with that pattern. But with the pedigree this doe has, she doesn't need them. She already has enough going for her. They are just icing on the cake. :thumbup:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

She is GORGEOUS!!!! Congrats!! :leap:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks everyone! I really like her a lot and can't wait for her to come home with us. 

Thanks for clarifying that Tina, I figured they weren't but just thought to check. They certainly aren't necessary because she's perfect!


----------

